# Micro Video Camera for N Scale



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have tried two cameras mounted on a low boy car. The first, a cigarette lighter type, was not a good resolution and the second, a thumb drive size, had good resolution but the focal length gave blurred results close up but OK a foot or two out in distance. Does anyone have a suggestion for a small micro camera that has both good resolution and a better focal range? Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What about one out of a mobile phone?


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

sorry for the bump, but i might have an answer if you're still looking for a tiny camera. I just saw a video last night on youtube of a pov of his layout:






here is the camera he used.

https://www.amazon.com/Camera-Panno..._2?ie=UTF8&qid=1472610214&sr=8-2&keywords=sq8


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks bwoogie! I have just orderd one. That layout was sure nice. It made me less proud of mine. Thanks again!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

there are two types that I wound up using ...
the first was a single with with micro SD memory, but about the same size as an auto key fob remote, might be too big for N scale ...
the other is a two part unit, small transmitter about 3/4" square, and about 1 1/4" long, but needs a 9V battery, which may also be too large for your application ..
the reciever for the second one outputs video/audio, either to computer for storage / viewing, or to tv for railfan viewing .. on ebay commonly listed as a nanny cam


----------

